# Double Yolkers!



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

My Lady Houdini lays double yolkers more often than not! Is this something I should be concerned about or proud of?
The eggs are not always very big but today I got a real monster egg and I'm 99% sure it is from Lady Houdini and that it is a double yolker.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know. I had a JG who laid lots of huge double yolkers all frequently and she lived a long time. It didn't seem to bother her at all.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's not too uncommon to get some from new layers.


----------

